# NoScript und AdBlock. Warum nicht Illegal?



## Rifter (5. September 2012)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich liebe diese Adons...!

Es dürfe wohl bekannt sein das sich die meisten Inhalte aus dem Internet durch Werbung finanzieren. Die Frage die sich hieraus ergibt ist: Warum nimmt die Werbebranche die Existenz solcher starken Tools (so einfach) hin?

Ob ich ein schlechtes Gewissen hab, dass mein Internet Werbefrei ist? Nein, manche Werbung ist sogar derart Penetrant das man den eigentlichen Inhalt der besuchten Internet Seite garnichtmehr sehen kann.

Auch scheide ich als Zielperson für die meisten umworbenen Produkte sowieso aus da ich Werbung sonst auch ignorieren würde.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2012)

Ich nutze beide Addons vorwiegend zu meiner persönlichen Computersicherheit. Noscript ist eben nützlich, weil man genau sieht, welche Seiten zugreifen wollen.

Es wird wohl hingenommen, weil nur eine geringe Minderheit der User tatsächlich die Erweiterungen nutzt.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. September 2012)

Es gibt einige  Seiten wie z.B. filsh.net , die sehen koennen ob ein AdBlocker installiert ist und in diesem Fall kannst du den Ihren Dienst nicht nutzen.  Ist mir schon oft aufgefallen. Aber ich glaube die Anzahl an Nutzern mit AdBlock ist weiterhin zu gering, dass man zurzeit was dagegen machen muss.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Oh danke, NoScript kannte ich gar nicht  Meint ihr wirklich das die Zahl der Nutzer die z.B. AdBlock nutzen wirklich so gering ist? Naja ok im Vergleich zu den Menschen die im Internet unterwegs sind wahrscheinlich schon. Jedoch sehe ich gar keine Möglichkeit solche Tools zu verbieten, oder warum genau sie als illegal eingestuft werden sollten. Ich darf mir als Nutzer ja wohl aussuchen welche Inhalte ich sehen will und welche nicht...


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

Ich nutze weder das Eine, noch das Andere, Werbung stört mich nicht und gegen ungewolltes Scripting, das tatsächlich Schaden anrichtet, gibts den TeaTimer. Warum solche Tools illegal sein sollten, versteh ich nicht. Werbung gibts mal mehr, mal weniger im Internet. Nach wenigen Wochen des Nutzens sollte einem die aber eigentlich gar nicht mehr gross auffallen...


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

weil die werbebranche nichts gegen tuen kann ausser die website zu blocken wenn man solche addons benutzt aber das gefühlt dem eigentümer natürlich nicht 

und selbst wenn es wird immer einen weg geben eine sache zu umgehen wenn du etwas verbietest dann wird es nur grösser und mächtiger und ein schlimmerer alptraum für dich als es vorher war


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich nutze weder das Eine, noch das Andere, Werbung stört mich nicht und gegen ungewolltes Scripting, das tatsächlich Schaden anrichtet, gibts den TeaTimer. Warum solche Tools illegal sein sollten, versteh ich nicht. Werbung gibts mal mehr, mal weniger im Internet. Nach wenigen Wochen des Nutzens sollte einem die aber eigentlich gar nicht mehr gross auffallen...



Naja also wenn ich manchmal bei Freunden am PC bin die entsprechende Addons nicht installiert haben ist das manchmal wirklich grauenhaft und fast unzumutbar, ich könnt gar nich ohne diese Dinger. Gerade ständig nervende Popups wo die "x" oder "schließen" Flächen mittlerweile echt gut versteckt sind, sich sogar mehrmals verschieben und wenn du drauf klickst haste gleich 2 neue usw. Dann biste erstmal ein paar Sekunden mit schließen beschäftigt.
Also nee wirklich nich...


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja also wenn ich manchmal bei Freunden am PC bin die entsprechende Addons nicht installiert haben ist das manchmal wirklich grauenhaft und fast unzumutbar, ich könnt gar nich ohne diese Dinger. Gerade ständig nervende Popups wo die "x" oder "schließen" Flächen mittlerweile echt gut versteckt sind, sich sogar mehrmals verschieben und wenn du drauf klickst haste gleich 2 neue usw. Dann biste erstmal ein paar Sekunden mit schließen beschäftigt.
> Also nee wirklich nich...


Da stellt sich halt die Frage auf welchen Seiten Du Dich rumtreibst. Solange man sich auf keinen Pr0n oder Warez-Seiten rumtreibt gibts auch keine Popups und Einblendedingens.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

buffed.de, gamona.de, wow gamona, bild, focus, shortnews, wetter.com, mmo champion usw 

teilweise halt sogar mit soundwerbung oder overlay werbung das du erstmal die werbung sehen musst bevor du auf die website kannst

oder es reicht einfach wenn ein werbescript mal hängt weil dann hängt zum bsp die ganze website bis die werbung nen timeout hat weil ja erstmal die werbung und dann die website geladen wird

bei buffed.de forum habe ich zum bsp alle 4 adserver.freenet scripte blockieren müssen weil immer öfters die werbung rumspinnte und dann das forum ewig brauchte um zu laden


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Neee Pr0n jetzt weniger 

Aber is ja im Endeffekt egal, wenn ich als Benutzer halt mal da unterwegs bin und mich das betrifft bin ich halt froh über solche Hilfsmittel...

Schon klar das Schneeketten unnötig sind wenn man nur durch die Wüste Gobi gurkt...


Edit: Hab das NoScript jetzt an, der Wahnsinn was man da erstmal alles unnötige ausschalten kann bei ganz normalen Seiten auf denen man oft unterwegs ist.
Google Analytics hab ich schon vorher blockiert gehabt, aber da gibts ja total viel Müll.Dinge von denen man nie was merkt die recht interessant sind wenn man die mal googlet...
Und ja Davatar, auf ganz normalen Seiten meine ich ^^


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Ich würde Doofkatze zustimmen, warscheinlich nutzt nur ein geringer Prozentsatz diese Addons bisher.

Viele leute kennen sich damit nicht aus oder haben keine Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen - was auch immer.
Wenn ich mich umschaue in meinem Bekanntenkreis, nutzt das kein Mensch, vielfach weil sie es gar nicht wissen.

Einer freundin hab ich letztens erst den Adblocker drauf gepackt weil sie Werbung gestört hat.


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal testweise 10 Klicks pro Seite gemacht:
buffed.de --> Solange man nicht auf der Hauptseite, sondern auf einer der Unterseiten ist (WoW, SWTOR, D3, etc) kommen keine solcher Werbeeinblendungen und die Hauptseite fand ich eh immer schon viel zu unübersichtlich.
gamona.de --> Werbeeinblendung nur beim ersten Aufruf, danach nicht mehr
wow gamona --> das Selbe
bild.de --> ruft man rein prinzipiell nicht auf
focus.de --> keine Werbeeinblendungen, nur auf der Startseite wollte sich ein Popup öffnen, das aber mit den Standardeinstellungen des IE nicht aufpoppen tut
shortnews.de --> macht tatsächlich ein einzelnes Popup...damit lässt sich leben find ich
wetter.com --> nix
mmo-champion.com --> auch nix

Sehe das Problem immernoch nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Naja das man sowas auf Seiten wie wetter.com und focus.de nicht vermehrt findet liegt wohl auf der Hand, aber es gibt wohl genug Websites (auch legal und kein Pr0n) bei denen das recht nervig sein kann.
Und selbst wenn es irgendwo auch nur ein einziges PopUp ist das iiiimmer kommt, jeeeden Tag wenn ich diese Website benutze und auch wenn es nur einen klick brauch um dieses zu schließen bin ich trotzdem froh das es ein Mittel gibt damit ich genau das nicht tun muss ^^
Ob das jetzt zumutbar ist hin oder her...


----------



## Rifter (5. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sehe das Problem immernoch nicht.



Vielleich siehst du die Werbung einfach nicht mehr... nur noch unterbewusst.
Wenn ich auf Focus gehe ohne Tools, schlägt mir ersteinmal so eine riesen Werbung im Hintergrund entgegen. 
In den Unterseiten finden sich allerhand klein Anzeigen und Banner...

Aber schön für dich wenn du kein problem damit hast.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es irgendwo auch nur ein einziges PopUp ist das iiiimmer kommt, jeeeden Tag wenn ich diese Website benutze



Sei froh das du jetzt NoScript hast... ich kenn sowas nichteinmal mehr


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Mal ein Beispiel.

Wenn man auf web.de geht wird die Seite "tifbs.net" geblockt. Weißt du was das ist? Ich nicht...
Wenn man das googlet findet man nich wirklich was dazu. Wenn man direkt drauf geht passiert bei mir nichts da ich es schon geblockt habe, aber sofort kommen weitere komische Adressen die Zugriff bekommen möchten...

Kann sein das es was ganz harmloses ist, kann sein das da jemand Informationen über mich bekommt. Kann auch wiederum sein das es total banale Infos sind die da jemandem zugespielt werden...

Aber ich will doch nur auf web.de meine Emails abrufen, mehr nicht... Wozu brauch ich sowas? Dazu kommt ja noch das ich überhaupt nicht weiß was da genau passiert.
Und dazu kommt noch das ich das normalerweise gar nicht mitbekommen würde... 


Edit: Loool ok das war jetzt das dämlichste Beispiel was ich hätte raussuchen können, genau das brauch man um auf sein Postfach zugreifen zu köennen xD
Aber ich denke das was ich damit sagen wollte, sollte jedem verständlich sein ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2012)

Nun... mittlerweile gibt es leider auch Werbung mit Sound (und "unmerklicher" Lautstärke) die nur noch aufhören abzuspielen, wenn man draufklickt (mehrere male Werbung von World of Tanks) also nichtmal mehr einen Mute Button im Banner selbst haben.

Generell Werbebanner mit Sound usw. Popups und Einschieber die locker 70% des Bildschirms vereinnahmen, Videoclips die noch vor der eigentlichen Seite losplärren und was es nicht alles gibt...

Und warum es nicht verboten ist? Simpel... es geht einfach nicht... sie können es nicht verbieten... oder willst du auch das Umschalten beim Fernseher oder das Weggucken auf der Straße verbieten? Es wäre vollkommen unpraktikabel und würde die entsprechende Firme nur ins absolut lächerliche ziehen, weil es eben nichts anderes ist...

Klar versuchen es einige einfach damit, dass sie ihren Service "sperren" oder Hinweisschilder platzieren (wobei man sich eher fragen sollte ob ersteres wirklich zulässig ist, mir aber im Grunde egal) aber wirklich was tun können sie nicht.

Aber eines ist klar:


ICH bestimme welche Werbung ich mir ansehen möchte und keine Firma, ICH habe die Kontrolle und keine Firma und wenn sie mich dafür hassen, dann ist es halt eben so!


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2012)

NoScript ist für mich unerlässlich. Drive by Viren werden per Javascript verbreitet. Viele Seiten rufen aus zig verschiedenen Quellen Javascript auf.
Lässt man es aktiv muss man hoffen dass der virenscanner eingreift.

Auf Arbeit kann ich kein NoScript verwenden, und der Virenscanner ist Avira. Letztens hat mir die IT einen neuen Rechner hingestellt mit dem Kommentar "das geht schneller als den alten von Viren zu säubern".

Wenn eine Seite ohne Javascript nicht geht muss ich halt entscheiden ob ich was freigebe oder drauf verzichte.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

mal ein 3d querschnitt von der focus mainpage  teilweise bis zu 12 schichten hat so eine website wovon je nach website 3 bis 4 schichten werbung sind 

das orange ist die lego flashwerbung und zum bsp bei bild in der 3d ansicht gibt es noch 2 versteckte schichten hinter der flash werbung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifter (5. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> sie können es nicht verbieten... oder willst du auch das Umschalten beim Fernseher oder das Weggucken auf der Straße verbieten? Es wäre vollkommen unpraktikabel und würde die entsprechende Firme nur ins absolut lächerliche ziehen, weil es eben nichts anderes wäre...



Nunja, so einiges ist Verboten und wird trotzdem praktiziert, weil die nachprüfbarkeit "Unpraktikabel" ist... oder wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Trotzem könnte ein Verbot solcher Tools abschreckend wirken.
Aber dafür sind anscheinend wirklich noch zu wenige mit diesen Tools unterwegs.


----------



## Felix^^ (5. September 2012)

Illegal heißt Gesetzlich verboten und wird Strafrechtlich verfolgt. Also wieso sollte es Illegal sein? Und wenns so wäre: Ich würds trozdem machen


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Selbst mal angenommen es gäbe so ein Verbot, wäre der Nachweis wohl noch wesentlich schwieriger als bei Dingen die momentan aktuell und tatsächlich verboten sind...


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Die sind nur schädlich für den Fortbestand von Webseiten, wo Jobs dran hängen und was die Sicherheit angeht - gegen Drive-By-Krempel schützt keins von beidem.


----------



## Saji (5. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die sind nur schädlich für den Fortbestand von Webseiten, wo Jobs dran hängen und was die Sicherheit angeht - gegen Drive-By-Krempel schützt keins von beidem.



Hugh! ZAM hat gesprochen. Ich surfe trotzdem weiterhin mit AdBlocker auf buffed. Bin ich dann schuld wenn ZAM seinen Job verliert? D:


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

Nicht, wenn Du ihm monatlich den entsprechend entgangenen Restbetrag auf folgendes Konto schickst (IBAN): ZAM-666-123456-789

@ZAM: Und da ich Dein Manager bin leitest Du selbstverständlich 75% an mich weiter


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Wenn manche Seiten mit der Werbung nicht übertreiben würden dann gebe es so was wie adblock nicht.


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wenn manche Seiten mit der Werbung nicht übertreiben würden dann gebe es so was wie adblock nicht.


Sagte der mit den grob geschätzt 20 Bildern in seiner Signatur 

Edit: Nur ein Witz, weiss schon was Du meinst.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Ich dachte immer Buffed finanziert sich durch Spenden, Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen und Steuergeldern und nicht durch Werbung...


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> gegen Drive-By-Krempel schützt keins von beidem.



Auf die sachliche Begründung wäre ich dann aber doch gespannt 

Drive by Viren werden per Javascript verbreitet. Blockst Du skripte, schliesst Du diesen Weg auch komplett aus.


----------



## FunkyDonkey (5. September 2012)

/OP:
Die Werbebrange nimmt jene Existenz hin weil sie keine Wahl haben. Versuche, adblock technisch zu verhindern gab und gibt es - erfolglos, was in der Natur der Sache liegt. Technikneutral gesagt: Adblock "blockt" kleine Programmschnipsel über die Werbung geladen wird. Sowas zu unterbinden benötigt einen weiteren Programmschnipsel. Sobald adblock den kennt, wird er einfach mit blockiert. Ist der Programmschnipsel geschickt gewählt und wichtig für den Betrieb der Seite, baut adblock legal einen "umweg" um den Werbeteil jenes Schnipsels. Letzteres erlebst du zb. auf southpark.de, wo adblock die Werbeblöcke in den Folgen überspringt. 

/Topic:
Meine persönliche policy lautet: Adblock global aktiviert, java,silverlight und flash global aus. Fällt mir auf, dass ich eine website öfters besuche wird adblock testweise (nur) dort deaktiviert. Springt mir ein javascript pop-up auf den Inhaltsbereich oder macht die Werbung gefühlte 40% der Seitenansicht aus, ist und bleibt adblock für diese Seite aktiviert - ein weiteres mal "teste" ich nicht. Und damit gehöre ich - laut eigener Stammtischumfrage, ganz aktuell  - schon zu den Ausnahmen. Java,Flash und Silverlight bleiben auch im Erfolgsgfall immer aus, aus Gründen des gesunden Menschenverstandes. Neben diversen Exploits die alle paar Monate auftauchen ist es ein Grauen, nach Flashcookies/Supercookies zu buddeln. Wer auch nur den Ansatz einer kompetenten IT darstellen will verbreitet heutzutage Audio/Video per html5 sowie interaktive Systeme per websocket. Beim Platzhirsch youtube möglich. Übrig bleiben Spielereien auf Facebook, welche mich zum Glück nicht interessieren.




ZAM schrieb:


> gegen Drive-By-Krempel schützt keins von beidem.


Recht hat er. Weder abblock noch noscipt blocken plugins, wenn sie nicht auf ner blacklist stehen. Hierfür verweise ich auf das Firefox Addon "QuickJava". Dadurch erhalte ich einen Haufen Buttons im unteren Bereich meines Browsers, mit denen ich sämtliche "Webtechniken" wie Flash,Java,Silverlight etc. global ein-/ausschalte. Für die SEHR kleine Anzahl Seiten, die diese Techniken dann wirklich zum Betrieb benötigen (und Betrieb heisst für mich nicht, die audiovisuelle Werbung muss funktionieren), lässt sich eine whitelist führen.


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Am schlimmsten finde ich Textwerbung oder Minibildchen... merkwürdige HTML Konstruktionen, die weder durch Adblocker noch durch sonst was entdeckt bzw. geblockt werden und meistens auf Nachrichten Seiten einen Artikel 3 mal unterbrechen... dadurch wird das Lesen zur Qual, manchmal kann man sogar Werbung von Artikel gar nicht mehr unterscheiden. Zum Glück kommt es unterm Strich recht selten vor.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auf die sachliche Begründung wäre ich dann aber doch gespannt
> 
> Drive by Viren werden per Javascript verbreitet. Blockst Du skripte, schliesst Du diesen Weg auch komplett aus.



Wenn du mit Noscript noch Embeds blockst - bitte. Drive-By beschränkt sich nicht auf Javascript.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sehe das Problem immernoch nicht.


Ich finde es schon unglaublich lässtig sobald es kunterbunt wird oder sich was außen rum/innen drinne bewegt. das lenk tautomatisch die augen vom kontent weg. Ich fluche jedes mal innerlich wenn mein blick auf werbung fällt. vergeudete millisekunden


----------



## orkman (5. September 2012)

deine frage ist wie der threadtitel sagt: wieso sind diese addons nicht illegal? ... naja sie verstossen gegen kein gesetz das ich kenne ... du ignorierst nur werbung ... dann muesste man blinde die die werbung auf bussen nicht sehen verklagen 
ernsthaft ... adblock is genial ... die ganze werbung geht mir schon im tv so auffen sack ... da muss ich mir die scheisse net auch noch im tv antun ... ob die sich so finanzieren is mir latte ... und oft ist es dann auch noch werbung von xxx seiten oder was weiss ich fuern scheiss was kein mensch braucht


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Noscript noch Embeds blockst - bitte. Drive-By beschränkt sich nicht auf Javascript.



Ich sage nicht dass ich mit NoScript alles blocke, aber ich habe von Berufs wegen ziemlich oft mit Drive by Viren zu tun und bisher wurde da noch nie mit was anderem gearbeitet. 
So erfolglos können meine Maßnahmen auch nicht sein, ich gehöre wohl zu der Minderheit auf buffed die noch nicht gehacked wurde 

Es geht auch gar nicht darum Werbung zu blocken, auf Seiten die ich gerne und oft besuche lasse ich die Werbung zu. Ich könnte z.B. jedesmal kotzen bei der dämlichen Darksiders 2 Werbung auf gamersglobal und ich blocke es trotzdem nicht.

Also mal weniger empfindlich und mehr realistisch sein


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also mal weniger empfindlich und mehr realistisch sein



Mehr als das.


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2012)

Don't think so


----------



## Rifter (5. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn Du ihm monatlich den entsprechend entgangenen Restbetrag auf folgendes Konto schickst (IBAN): ZAM-666-123456-789
> 
> @ZAM: Und da ich Dein Manager bin leitest Du selbstverständlich 75% an mich weiter



Ich hab mich mehr durch die guten Artikel auf Buffed.de dazu verleiten lassen ein Spiel zu kaufen als durch irgeneine Werbung.
Wie also willst du also irgenein entgangenen Gewinn berechnen wenn der gemeine Adblock Nutzer sowieso nicht auf Werbung reagiert/es interessiert?


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2012)

Die Frage ist ob die Bezahlung für das Anzeigen oder für den Klick erfolgt. Bei ersterem geht der Seite auf jeden Fall geld durch die Lappen.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Don't think so



Erfahrung


----------



## Reflox (5. September 2012)

Ich brauch gar keinen Adblocker mehr. Mein Antivirus blockt seit neustem jede Werbung :3


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Ich nutze auch Adblock für Opera. Tut gut seitdem die Werbung auf Buffed einfach zu penetrant wurde mit Pop Up Werbung und Rundumwerbung um die komplette Seite. Seitdem ich das Tool nutze, ist es so schön sauber hier.

Winfuture ist teilweise noch schlimmer, die hatten mal eine pinke Telekomwerbung um ihre komplette Seite...furchtbar weil ich keinen Adblocker in der Arbeit nutze. Selbst seriöse Seiten wie Golem sind mir schon zu überladen.


----------



## Kyrador (5. September 2012)

Es ist immer die Relation zu beachten:

ein wenig Werbung, die dezent, aber sichtbar ist, wird niemand als störend empfinden. Wenn aber erstmal ein Pop-Up aufgeht, nach dessen Schließen ein weiteres Pop-Up oder eine nervige "Wollen Sie wirklich nicht?" Nachfrage erscheint, zudem der halbe Bildschirm voller Banner, Flashvideos mit Ton, überlagerter Werbung, bei der man den X-Knopf gar nicht sieht... alles das zusammen ist nicht mehr Werbung, sondern fast schon Nötigung. Wäre Adblock Plus usw. jetzt verboten, könnte man das ganze doch weiterspinnen...

Wenn du eine Kinokarte kaufst und dann so spät kommst, dass du die Werbung am Anfang nicht siehst, läßt dich der Betreiber nicht mehr in der Film *lol*
In der U-Bahn bekommst du nach der Fahrt einen Fragebogen zur Werbung, und wenn du nicht richtig antwortest, zahlst du den doppelten Fahrpreist *hehe*
Während der Werbung im TV wirst du automatisch an deinen Stuhl festgekleistert *grins*

Tatsache ist: Adblock Plus und Konsorten ist für mich wie ein Schild "Werbung einwerfen verboten".

Interessant wäre daher, ob man Homepage-Betreiber, die dir den Zugang zu ihrer HP verwehren, weil du einen Adblocker drauf hast, verklagen könnte. Immerhin stellen sie ihre Homepage der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung... ein Kaufhaus wird mich ja auch nicht rauswerfen, nur weil ich deren Werbeheftchen nicht bekommen will.


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Interessant wäre daher, ob man Homepage-Betreiber, die dir den Zugang zu ihrer HP verwehren, weil du einen Adblocker drauf hast, verklagen könnte. Immerhin stellen sie ihre Homepage der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung... ein Kaufhaus wird mich ja auch nicht rauswerfen, nur weil ich deren Werbeheftchen nicht bekommen will.


Also erstens mal muss Dich rein grundsätzlich niemand auf seine Homepage lassen, egal ob nun Privatperson oder Firma, daher kann Dich sperren wer will und Du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Ausserdem kann Dir ein Kaufhaus genauso den Ladenzutritt verwehren, nur werden die das auch nur dann tun, wenn Du eine Bedrohung darstellst, sprich im Normalfall wenn Du was klaust. Nennt man Hausrecht


----------



## floppydrive (6. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die sind nur schädlich für den Fortbestand von Webseiten, wo Jobs dran hängen und was die Sicherheit angeht - gegen Drive-By-Krempel schützt keins von beidem.



Ganz ehrlich Fortbestand hin oder her, aber wenn ich auf einer Webseite nen Overlay habe welches mir 50% der Seite wegnimmt, dazu noch mit Musik und GlitzBumm Effekten rumballert dann sehe ich das nicht ein. 

Bei Buffed gab es schon genug Werbung die sowas von überladen war das man die Seite nicht mehr richtig nutzen kann und da sehe ich es wirklich nicht ein das zu "erlauben", wenn ein Betreiber Werbung schaltet dann doch bitte richtig, gibt auch genug andere wie ingame wo die Werbung einfach nur ein riesen Witz ist.


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> [..]



Dazu gibts einen Thread im Meinungen & Anregungen-Forum.


----------



## myadictivo (9. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh danke, NoScript kannte ich gar nicht  Meint ihr wirklich das die Zahl der Nutzer die z.B. AdBlock nutzen wirklich so gering ist? Naja ok im Vergleich zu den Menschen die im Internet unterwegs sind wahrscheinlich schon. Jedoch sehe ich gar keine Möglichkeit solche Tools zu verbieten, oder warum genau sie als illegal eingestuft werden sollten. Ich darf mir als Nutzer ja wohl aussuchen welche Inhalte ich sehen will und welche nicht...



nein..es ist auch unter strafe verboten am TV den kanal zu wechseln wenn werbung kommt 
nutze auch beide tools und werde wahnsinnig, wenn ich bei irgendwem am rechner was im internet machen soll und überall pop ups und scheiss werbung reinflattert..
wenns wenigstens themenbezogene werbung wär die einigermaßen zum inhalt besuchter websites paßt, könnt ichs ja noch verstehen..


----------



## Rifter (9. September 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Kinokarte kaufst und dann so spät kommst, dass du die Werbung am Anfang nicht siehst, läßt dich der Betreiber nicht mehr in der Film *lol*
> In der U-Bahn bekommst du nach der Fahrt einen Fragebogen zur Werbung, und wenn du nicht richtig antwortest, zahlst du den doppelten Fahrpreist *hehe*
> Während der Werbung im TV wirst du automatisch an deinen Stuhl festgekleistert *grins*





myadictivo schrieb:


> nein..es ist auch unter strafe verboten am TV den kanal zu wechseln wenn werbung kommt



Natürlich kann euch keiner belangen wenn ihr Werbung nur Ignoriert. Mein Gedanke war einfach der das man bei AdBlocker aktiv Werbung ausblendet. Könnte man das nicht als Vertragsbruch auslegen? "Du darfst meine Homepage besuchen wenn du dir die Werbung anschaust". Oder (Ad-)Shareware die man so verändert das die werbung ausgeblendet wird - manchmal reicht es schon die Windows HOST Datei zu verändern (dann bräuchte man nichteinmal AdBlocker).


----------



## Saji (9. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Oder (Ad-)Shareware die man so verändert das die werbung ausgeblendet wird



Äpfel und Birnen! Wenn ich eine werbefinanzierte Software so verändere, das sie keine Werbung mehr anzeigt, ist es ein Eingriff in die Software und damit, je nach "Lizenzvereinbarung" zu unterlassen. Wenn ich aber mit anderen Programmen bzw. Erweiterungen von vorn herein den Aufbau zu einem oder mehreren Server/n, von denen die Werbung abgerufen wird, unterbinde ist es meine persönliche Sache. Und eben diese persönliche Sache steht bei den AdBlockern für Browser im Vordergrund.


----------



## Rifter (9. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen! Wenn ich eine werbefinanzierte Software so verändere, das sie keine Werbung mehr anzeigt, ist es ein Eingriff in die Software und damit, je nach "Lizenzvereinbarung" zu unterlassen. Wenn ich aber mit anderen Programmen bzw. Erweiterungen von vorn herein den Aufbau zu einem oder mehreren Server/n, von denen die Werbung abgerufen wird, unterbinde ist es meine persönliche Sache. Und eben diese persönliche Sache steht bei den AdBlockern für Browser im Vordergrund.



Die Configuration der HOST Datei kann man wohl kaum als "Eingriff in die Software" bezeichnen... ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.

Darüber hinaus sind die meisten HP's auch Werbefinanziert


----------



## Saji (9. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Die Configuration der HOST Datei kann man wohl kaum als "Eingriff in die Software" bezeichnen... ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.
> 
> Darüber hinaus sind die meisten HP's auch Werbefinanziert



Klugscheißer. Hatte das Zitat nicht weit genug zurecht geschnippelt.

Die Werbungen sind aber kein fester Bestandteil der Seite. Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnern beim Einloggen auf buffed zum Beispiel irgendwo meine Zustimmung gegeben zu haben Werbung immer zuzulassen.


----------



## Zangor (9. September 2012)

Gegen dezente Werbebanner hätte ich nichts, aber mit Pop-ups und dudelnde Flashwerbung hat in den letzten Jahren überhand genommen. 

Zumal die Werbung dann meistens von anderer Stelle kommt und man nie sicher sein kann, was dort noch mit auf den PC kommt. Bei Kinderseiten kommts dann ja wohl auch öfter mal vor, dass Werbung für Erwachsene erscheint.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Natürlich kann euch keiner belangen wenn ihr Werbung nur Ignoriert. Mein Gedanke war einfach der das man bei AdBlocker aktiv Werbung ausblendet. Könnte man das nicht als Vertragsbruch auslegen? "Du darfst meine Homepage besuchen wenn du dir die Werbung anschaust". Oder (Ad-)Shareware die man so verändert das die werbung ausgeblendet wird - manchmal reicht es schon die Windows HOST Datei zu verändern (dann bräuchte man nichteinmal AdBlocker).


Das könnte man möglicherweise dann als Vertragsbruch auslegen, wenn man ne Enter-Seite hätte mit dem Schriftzug "Das Betreten dieser Seite mittels AdBlocker ist untersagt." oder sowas, aber selbst dann wärs höchst fragwürdig. Ausserdem schliesst man mit Betreten einer Webseite nicht automatisch nen Vertrag ab, das wär ja noch schöner. Stell Dir mal vor, was für rechtliche Konsequenzen das unter Umständen haben könnte.
Im Normalfall leben die Seiten davon, dass sie von möglichst vielen Usern besucht werden. Es kommt natürlich extrem auf die Seite an, aber meist ist es das Ziel des Betreibers, möglichst viele Leute zu erreichen, AdBlocker hin oder her.


----------



## myadictivo (10. September 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Natürlich kann euch keiner belangen wenn ihr Werbung nur Ignoriert. Mein Gedanke war einfach der das man bei AdBlocker aktiv Werbung ausblendet. Könnte man das nicht als Vertragsbruch auslegen? "Du darfst meine Homepage besuchen wenn du dir die Werbung anschaust".



ich gehe doch keinen vertrag ein, wenn ich surfe. der homepage-betreiber möchte ja irgendwas veröffentlichen. welche zugangskriterien er festlegt ist ja sein bier (registrierung, premium bezahl inhalte, blabla).
z.Z. bin ich schon mal auf seiten gestoßen die mir gesagt haben "deaktiviert mal den blocker"..dann geh ich da einfach nicht mehr drauf. hab ich auch kein problem mit. indirekt schaden sie sich nur selbst denk ich mal, wenn sie kunden so ausblenden. klar verursache ich auch kosten, aber "clicks" bekommen sie ja trotzdem. und damit eventuell auch mehr werbung. beschäftige mich nicht so damit 

werbung nervt mich einfach. ich möchte für mich selbst sagen können produkt xy interessiert mich und ich informiere mich darüber. aber ständig und überall zugebombt zu werden ist einfach ein graus. und die meiste werbung ist einfach nur penetrant und selten dämlich


----------



## skyline930 (10. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die sind nur schädlich für den Fortbestand von Webseiten, wo Jobs dran hängen und was die Sicherheit angeht - gegen Drive-By-Krempel schützt keins von beidem.



Naja, ich nehme an wer NoScript und AdBlock aus Sicherheitsgründen benutzt, hält seine Software auch aktuell. Klar, gegen allerneueste Exploits hilft dir das wenig, aber wenn schon nichts unknackbar ist, dann gilt es wenigstens sich vor möglichst viel Schund zu schützen. 

Schädlich für den Fortbestand der Websiten ist es wenn die Seite entweder dermaßen mit Werbung vollgepflastert ist, das man nicht mal zwischen Seite und Werbung unterscheiden kann, oder wenn irgendwelche Malwareverseuchte Werbung irgendwo aus irgendwelchen dubiosen ukrainischen Servern eingebunden wird. (nicht auf buffed bezogen.) Die Seiten die es "normal" machen - tut mir Leid Jungs, aber ich werd nicht erstmal jede Seite Whitelisten um dann 95% wieder manuell zu sperren, damit die 5% die paar Cent/Euro für meine Werbeeinblendung auch abbekommen. Klar, asozial, ungerecht, wenn alle es so machen würden, summiert sich, blabla. Trotzdem ist und bleibt AdBlock mein Standardaddon. NoScript hab ich drauf, ist aber ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Wenn man Werbung nicht sehen will, ist das doch nichts Schlimmes. Man kann einen Menschen schließlich nicht per Gesetz dazu zwingen, Werbung zu gucken bzw. sie auf Internetseiten anzusehen, also ist es auch nicht illegal, sie nicht zu betrachten oder gleich auszublenden.


----------



## Murfy (11. September 2012)

Ganz simpel. Der Großteil der Surfergemeinde nutzt diese Add-Ons garnicht. Die Leute die auf solche Werbung anspringen, sind selten die, die sich sowas installieren würden.

Adblock nutze ich ganz einfach weil Werbung teilweise in zu penetranter Form alá in-Fenster-Pop-Ups oder gigantischen Bannern angezeigt werden, die teilweise die halbe Seite einnehmen und mich überhaupt nicht interessieren.

NoScript dient eher der Sicherheit. Wenn ich weiß dass ein Quelle sicher ist, blockier ich sie nicht mehr, das kann sich auch um Werbung handeln. Aber wenn etwas unsicher erscheint bleibt es halt geblockt.

mfg


----------

